# My Craftsman II - [email protected] Low Idle



## Mark_Andersen (Oct 3, 2012)

Bought at auction.
Had to boost it to get it going.
Surges badly at all speeds.
Replaced the battery.
Did a complete Tune-Up.
Replaced the Air Filter, Pre-Cleaner, Fuel Filter, Spark Plug & did an Oil Change.
Still surges badly at low speed, very little at high speed.

Is this a carburetor issue ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,check the carb-mounting gasket for leakage. 
If that seems ok,check the static governor setting.
Either one can cause surging.
What engine is in it ?


----------



## Mark_Andersen (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for replying to my post.
It has a Briggs & Stratton 13 Hp Gas Engine.
28M707 013701 9408254D
I removed the Mower Deck since it was throwing a LOT of sparks when it was engaged.
A quick inspection revealed that one of the belt retainers was bent and contacting one of the pulleys.
A problem for a later post.
I actually found 'LMT' on the carburetor. 
Nice ride, by the way.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If it sat for awhile it might need a good carb cleaning too atleast the bowl.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,by the way! If it's surging at all speeds,it's usually the governor , but could also be bad fuel,or dirt in a jet.
Another cause,which is more usual,is a worn throttle shaft,in the carb. All it takes is.0002"of play,and it will drive you nuts.
As for my ride,thanks.She's old(1984),but only has 66k,on her,and I'm SLOWLY fixing her up.Still have to replace the rear brake rotor,and all pads,and get a new battery.
Not a bad ol' girl,for $500 !


----------



## Mark_Andersen (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thanks for replying to my post.*

Today, I removed the carburetor from the lawn tractor.
It is supposed to be warmer out tomorrow, so I'll disassemble & clean it then.
[Wearing winter gloves doesn't speed things up much...
I kept dropping the hardware in the grass :-( ]


----------



## Mark_Andersen (Oct 3, 2012)

*Update on my progress*

I took the carburetor apart, and it was absolutely plugged up with dirt, gum & varnish deposits.
The gasket where the air filter box connects to the carburetor body was completely disintegrated.
The gaskets where the intake manifold connects to both the cylinder head and carburetor are cracked.
It's off to the parts store again, I guess.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad you located the problem,fingers cross for good ending.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep keep us updated..


----------

